

CEO/Founder, Rajeeb Dey: Why failure is a good thing for an entrepreneur - leonberger89
http://www.hottopics.ht/stories/how-to/how-connecting-students-and-startups-supports-entrepreneurship/

======
paulhauggis
Failure is good if you want to succeed in the long-term. Too many people
succeed early (1-hit wonders) and don't really know why they succeeded in the
first place.

